
Show HN: Wonder Color – Text to Color, Everything is Supported - VitoVan
http://wc.vitovan.com/
======
soral
failed at "google" :)

~~~
VitoVan
It's not stable maybe, works fine when I type "google":
[http://imgur.com/BjwlPNn](http://imgur.com/BjwlPNn)

~~~
soral
I mean, I would expect to see the colors of the google logo when I type
"google"

~~~
VitoVan
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VitoVan/wonder-
color/maste...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/VitoVan/wonder-
color/master/screenshots/new-google-logo.png)

